# Rich's 125 gallon build



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

I once had 4x 55's, 3x 75's and a 30g cube setup in my fish room. When we moved 5 years ago I sold off almost everything. There had been a few times Id see nice aquariums and think about getting another setup but just never did. My local petsmart is remodeling and started putting stuff on sale. Slowly the sales keep getting better and the larger aquariums were almost to good to pass up at 60% off. My wife arranged it with my brother to surprise my with a new tank. My brother was asking questions as if he was going to buy it. In the end he bought the 120g 60'' long for himself and I got the 125g 72" long. He took his truck picked it up and was sitting at my house with it when I pulled into the driveway. So this built is because of my wife and brother.

72" long X 23" high X 18" deep


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

100 lbs of white sand in the tank. I then used my wife's extra virgin olive oil to install the black background.


I drilled holes in the back flapper thing for the 2x old Rena XP3 I still had leftover from my other tanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats on the new tank and the price seems well worth it!!


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like a million bucks so far. With the 5' 120 in the mix, my opinion is that you got the better platform


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

dledinger said:


> Looks like a million bucks so far. With the 5' 120 in the mix, my opinion is that you got the better platform


Here is what I had to pic from all about the same price. Left to Right=5ft long 120g, 6ft long 125g, 4ft long 150g.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

The 150 would be of no use to me....you need a wetsuit and a dozen towels to move a rock The 120 a bit better. The 125 is the sweet spot. You can stand on both feet and do what you want top or bottom.


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

I was wanting a darker rock for this setup. I was on a work related trip in southern Missouri and found this rock. Im not sure what it is yet but it has a purple tint. I filled to passenger floorboard with what I could get in there.



All washed and ready for the tank.


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm not all that great at aquascape but this is what I end up with. This is right after I installed the rock so the pics is cloudy and I used a cellphone. Might try to drive back down the 2hrs and get a few larger peaces.


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm looking at getting a new Canister filter as one of the old XP3's started leaking and the other one is noisier then I want. I'm looking at getting 2X SunSun Hw-704b that would be about 600 gph filtered for about $135.00. I have a 200w inline heater already and it keeps the tank a 80* no problem but might add another inline just for insurance. The idea is to have the intakes center back and the outlet pointing to the front corners. I might have to add a powerhead or two so theres no dead spots.

On another note the tank has been up and running for 1 week. I started out with filling it with tap water and using Seachem Prime. After about an hour I started using Seachem Stability. *** been adding it everyday for the last 4 days so a little bit longer and I might try adding a fish. As of about 1 hr ago readings were as follows. Ammonia 1.0 ppm, Nitrite 0 ppm, Nitrate 5ppm and PH 8.8 according to the API test kit.


----------



## TangJeff (Apr 22, 2016)

Looks very nice as is. That rock looks killer with the white sand. Any ideas on what in particular you are going to stock this with?


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

TangJeff said:


> Looks very nice as is. That rock looks killer with the white sand. Any ideas on what in particular you are going to stock this with?


Don't really know yet. Something *** not had before but wanted like the Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" (AKA Star Sapphire cichlids) or Cyrtocara moorii (AKA Dolphin Cichlid).


----------



## TangJeff (Apr 22, 2016)

While the star sapphire are incredibly nice I can vouch for the Blue Dolphins personally. They are incredibly peaceful and in that tank they could spend their days travelling from end to end. Seems to me that in my area at least they are a bit more accessible. I am looking forward to whichever you choose.


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm not happy with the lights that came with the tank they are 24" long 17 watt Full Spectrum T8 made by Aqueon. I might try getting some 50/50 bulbs for them for the time being but ultimately I want LED's. I think there are 2 lights that stand out so far because of the ramp up timers. I like the idea of the light acting like the sun.

Current USA 48"-60" Satellite Plus PRO LED Light=$288.00, 60 leds, 40white(6500k)/20RGB, 60watts

Finnex Planted+ 24/7 Automated LED=$130.00, 144 leds, 96white(7000k)/48RGB, 46.2watts,


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

Can you please explain the olive oil and black background?


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

rich1833 said:


> I'm not happy with the lights that came with the tank they are 24" long 17 watt Full Spectrum T8 made by Aqueon.


It's pretty crummy what they sell for lights with this tank.....24" light in a full length housing. I just added another 24" light in the middle to eliminate the dead spot, but I'll eventually go LED also.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

+1 on the olive oil background glue thingymajigger


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Lol +3 on the Olive Oil statement?????? What is that used for??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

One of the challenges of an picture background is getting it to adhere to the glass without wrinkles or gaps. Oil between the plastic background sheet and the glass can help.


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

RandyS said:


> Can you please explain the olive oil and black background?


I took the oil on a paper towel and rubbed it all over the outside of the back glass. Then I took the background paper and placed it into position. Take a credit card and squeegeed the bubbles out. It was easy and I think looks better then taping it up there.


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

Found a local breeder that has a good selection of cichlids. I might use some of these to make a stocking list.

-Ob peacock 1 to 2 in n some 4 in plus males
-Red zebra 1 to 4in 
-Intermedius a couple bigger males
-Christmas fulu 1 in to 4in 
-Yellow lab 1 in to 4 in 
-Red jewels 1 to 4in 
-Livingstoni 2 to 3in for sale 
-Obliquen 1 in to 4 in for sale 
-Auratus 1 to 2 in for sale 
-Hundurian red point 1in to 3in for sale
-Azuerus
-Mara rock cichlid breeding not for sale yet 
-Piebald red fins breeding 
-Red empress 2 in to 5 in for sale
-Ngara flametail breeding 
-Sunshine 2in to 4in for sale
-Mkobe island neryi 1in to 4 in 
-Zrock 1 in to 4 in for sale 
-Rainbow cichlids 3in for sale 
-Fire red Uganda 1in for sale 
-Dragon blood 1 in to 4 in for sale
-Red shoulder peacocks 1 to 2in for sale 
-Electric blue johanni 1 to 3in for sale
-Electric blue ahli 2in to 4in for sale 
-Taiwan reef 3in breeding could sell a male or two
-Ruby red 2 in to 4 in for sale
-Eureka red 2 to 3 in for sale
-Mbenji 2 to 3in for sale
-Deep water hap electra 2in yo 3in for sale
-Iceberg ahli 1in for sale
-Flavescents 
-Sunshine peacocks
-flowerhorns
-Veija melanuras


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Decide if you are doing haps first and which hap you will feature. I don't see moorii or sapphire on this list. Also mixed gender or all-male.


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

After seeing his list I might change altogether and try my hand at some Victoria Basin Cichlids. I've never had them and love the colors. He has the following:

Paralabidochromis sp. "fire" = http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2585

Astatotilapia latifasciata = http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1556

Xystichromis phytophagus	= http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1572

Paralabidochromis sp. "red fin piebald" = http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2635

Pundamilia nyererei (Makobe Island) = http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1568


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try a post in the Victorian forum...they can be aggressive and are tricky to combine and females are silver.


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

So my tanks has been running for 2 weeks. The first 1st day I did nothing just let the water flow throw the system. 2nd day I added Seachem Prime to the system and let that run a few hours then I started the 7 day cycle with Seachem stability. After about 3 days of the stability I added a big bag of Bacteria from the local fish stores filter system and 10x these little fender fish he had for 35cents each. Im done with the stability but going to allow it to run like this for a bit longer just to make sure all is well inside my tank.

Heres what todays water test looks like. I have a little trouble telling what the PH is but I keep getting the same thing so thats good. PH=7.8, Nitrates=5ppm, Ammonia=.25ppm and Nitrites=0ppm


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

A few pics of the feeder fish.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

What are the feeder fish? They look like convicts.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, they sure do.

Looks like your cycle is doing good, however. I wouldn't be particularly alarmed by the .25 ammonia reading. API's kit always looks slightly green to me.


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

mambee said:


> What are the feeder fish? They look like convicts.


They are convicts. He said they breed faster then they sell and at .35 I went with it.


----------



## geektom (Mar 21, 2016)

Looking really good, man! I think that 125 is the perfect tank size and I think you are off to a great 'scape. Did the rock lose some of it's purple under the lights? Hopefully some 50/50 LEDs will bring it out again.


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

Look what came in today. 2x Sunsun HW-704B its basically the 404B with a few minor upgrades. They have a rating of 525gph each so maybe 300gph with 5L of media. The price vs media storage is what caught my eye. The price ($67.99) was not to bad either compared to something like the FX6. Guess we will see if they hold up or not.







Sunsun HW-704B VS Rena XP-3 for size comparison


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

Some numbers with turnover the PP8 pumps have 8 speed setting between low and high. Both filters will always be on just need to find the sweet spot with the wavemakers so they keep the sand clean but don't shoot it around the tank. Im not sure were they will end up in the tank but I'm starting with them in the upper back corners on each side.

Sunsun HW-704B w/media = 300 GPH
PP8 Wave makers on low = 185 GPH
PP8 Wave makers on high = 2,113 GPH

-Filters on only = 600 GPH / 4.8x turnover per Hr.
-Filters and PP8 low = 970 GPH / 7.75x turnover per Hr.
-Filters and PP8 high = 4,826 GPH / 38x turnover per Hr.

Still haven't got a good photo but it is what it is.


----------



## TangJeff (Apr 22, 2016)

Looks really, really nice. Do you have a link to those filters by chance?


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I agree. Looks absolutely great. Rock work is perfect. No more, no less.


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

So when I changed canister filters the new ones have a larger hose so my inline heater wouldn't work. I temporarily installed 2x 100w heater till I could find a good heater for my tank. I ended up going with the Fluval E-series 300w heater.


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

I had a cheap blue bulb cover over the t8 bulb and I like it. I still want to replace these cheesy light for a nice LED one.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

rich1833 said:


> Some numbers with turnover the PP8 pumps have 8 speed setting between low and high. Both filters will always be on just need to find the sweet spot with the wavemakers so they keep the sand clean but don't shoot it around the tank. Im not sure were they will end up in the tank but I'm starting with them in the upper back corners on each side.
> 
> Sunsun HW-704B w/media = 300 GPH
> PP8 Wave makers on low = 185 GPH
> ...


 That really is a good looking tank you have going there! Very natural..


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you Jim


----------



## rich1833 (Apr 13, 2016)

As of now I have a mix of different male cichlids. All between 1.5"-3" long.

1.*Dragon Blood peacock*= Aulonocara Sp. ''Dragons Blood''

2.*Ruby Red peacock*= Aulonocara (Rubescens)

3.*Red Shoulder peacock*= Aulonocara hansbaenschi

4.*Sunshine peacock*= Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri"

5.*Red Top Zebra peacock*= Metriaclima pyrsonotos

6.*Yellow Lab*= Labidochromis caeruleus (Lion's Cove I)

7.*Kande Island*= Lethrinops albus Kande Island

8.*Star Sapphire*= Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania"

9.*Moorii*= Cyrtocara moorii

10.*Red Empress*= Protomelas taeniolatus

11.*Acei*= Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei"


----------

